# Agregar protección a ésta fuente



## Alvaro Canelo (Ago 29, 2015)

Buenas noches.
Encontré este circuito en internet y me gustaría saber cómo agregarle una protección contra cortocircuitos, con transistores, o SCR.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2015)

Utiliza un operacional doble y con el que te sobra mides tensión sobre una resistencia "Shunt" para detectar consumo, en base a esa detección proteges la fuente


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ago 29, 2015)

Gracias, Fogonazo. Pero con mis conocimientos actuales esa respuesta desorienta antes que orientar... jaja. No es tu culpa, es que no conozco lo suficiente. Dejaré ese circuito así y seguiré leyendo. Si te parece que corresponde, puedes borrar este post.
Cordial saludo.


----------



## opamp (Ago 29, 2015)

Mientras sigues en tu aprendizaje , no estaría demás colocarle un fusible.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ago 30, 2015)

Bien, eso lo puedo agregar sin problemas. Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2015)

Si no posees experiencia, te sugiero que armes alguna de las fuentes de laboratorio que figuran en el Foro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aporte-fuente-regulable-0-50v-0-5a-9940/


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 4, 2015)

Hola Fogonazo. Gracias! La segunda fuente que me recomiendas, tiene protección contra cortocircuitos?
Edito: Si no me equivoco, la protección utiliza las dos resistencias de 0.25 Ohms 3W... Un usuario dice que tiene protección pero me gustaría confirmarlo. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2015)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo. Gracias! La segunda fuente que me recomiendas, tiene protección contra cortocircuitos?
> Edito: Si no me equivoco, la protección utiliza las dos resistencias de 0.25 Ohms 3W... Un usuario dice que tiene protección pero me gustaría confirmarlo. Gracias.



Ambas fuentes poseen limitador de corriente de salida.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 7, 2015)

Perdón por mi ignorancia, Fogonazo. El limitador, cómo funciona en la práctica? Quiero decir: limita el consumo hasta 2 Amperes sin dar más corriente aunque el circuito la consuma? O es de esos que logran desconectar el transistor de paso? La fuente que tengo en la escuela tiene ese circuito, con un pulsador aplicás reset y volvés a tener tensión entre terminales una vez desaparecido el cortocircuito.
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2015)

En *esta* fuente se limita el valor de corriente de salida, aunque el circuito bajo prueba se encuentre en cortocircuito a 15mA - 2A (Ajustable)

En esta *otra* se ajusta la protección entre 500mA y 3A, de superarse estos valores la fuente se desconecta y es necesario "resetearla"


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 9, 2015)

Mil gracias. Dime si es necesario abrir esta consulta en otro post. Estuve recorriendo varios esquemas, entre los que me recomendaron hay circuitos integrados y yo prefiero (cuestión de gusto, manía o desconocimiento) usar componentes discretos.
Estoy probando diversos circuitos... y armé éste:
http://users.telenet.be/staybank/circuits/psu_variable0-30V.htm
con la esperanza de luego acoplar un transformador de 3 Amperes. Es posible cambiar la limitación de corriente en este circuito (1 Ampere) para poder utilizar un transformador que entregue una corriente superior?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Tendrías que :

- Agregar otro/s 2N3055 (TIP35)
- Ponerle a cada transistor una resistencia en serie con colector de 0,1 Ohm 1 Watt.
- Achicar R14 , o modificar la relación R12 y R13 , o reemplazarlos por un potenciómetro de 1k para hacerlo regulable.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 10, 2015)

Probaré agregando el 2N3055... pero igualmente al reemplazar R14 por una de 0.18 Ohms no veo cambios apreciables. Con un solo 3055 tendrìa que dar 3 Amperes sin problemas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Pensá, supongamos que querés 3 Amperes a 2 Volts , entonces el 2N3055 estará "absorviendo" disipando en calor 3A x (50-2)V = 3A x 48V = 144 Watts 

Veo Fuego  

Los 2N3055 *son demasiado falsificados* , a menos que poseas de los viejos y confiables

Después te subo la imagen de mi elemental Fuente de Laboratorio con 2 integrados (aunque no te gusten)


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 10, 2015)

Hola.

Prueba esto, en el simulador funciona. Pero en la realidad no lo sé.

El circuito sin cortocircuito (normal)



El circuito con cortocircuito (corto)



El circuito enmarcado con rojo es el circuito de protección.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 10, 2015)

No me gustan esos integrados pero sí me gustaría ver tu fuente  
Gracias por la información, DOSMETROS
Elaficionado, gracias  Probaré también eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Aquí tenes la fuente de 1,25 a 37 V regulable desde 4 miliamperes a 5 A 

Ver el archivo adjunto 134458


Viene de aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-laboratorio-principiantes-128697/


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 10, 2015)

Esperaba ver algo como esto de la foto... pero igual está bien 
MUCHAS GRACIAS (sin gritar pero con un especial énfasis) a ambos. A DOSMETROS por advertirme lo que puede pasar con el 2N3055 y a elaficionado porque hizo por mí lo que había preguntado originalmente en este post y que yo, apenas con seis meses en esto, no sería capaz de llevar a cabo.
Pruebo y les cuento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

El tema , si sos principiante , es que los transistores vienen falsificados *y se queman solos* , y un transistor te quema al otro en cadena , además los transitores chicos vienen *con las patas en distinto órden* de lo que dice el datasheet.

Ergo , además de los problemas lógicos de una falla en el armado , mínimamente *hay que medirles el hfe a cada uno y verificar el órden de las patas a cada uno antes de montar*. Y sin ninguna garantía.

Imaginate que a los vaqueanos nos producen desastres los transitruchos . . .  si recién empezás . . . 

Por eso "desarrollé" esa fuente , el primer integrado regula la corriente y el segundo la tensión , es bastante facil encontrar una posible falla.

Puesta en gabinete con voltímetro , amperímetro y fichas , quedará cómo la de la foto.

Saludos !


----------



## cristian_elect (Sep 11, 2015)

Proteccion simple para una fuente DC es un fusible PPTC.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 11, 2015)

Si, es muy posible que me haya tocado alguno trucho... Hay un 3055 que tiene un aspecto bastante raro en el serigrafiado, en especial. Pero bueno. Probé el módulo de protección pero al cortocircuitar, como vos bien decís, quedan out el BC558 y el 2N3055.
Voy a revisar las conexiones nuevamente, pero creo haber hecho todo bien...
Por otro lado, la fuente regula bien, aún con el módulo de protección conectado.
Saludos!
gracias cristian_elect por el aporte.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 14, 2015)

Probé simulando este circuito, tomado de la protección de otra fuente... pero se me quemaban varios componentes.

La porción recuadrada es el circuito de protección.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 16, 2015)

Gracias elaficionado!
Lo voy a probar en la protoboard primero, antes de pasarlo al circuito, para asegurarme de armarlo bien.

Para el circuito elegí los transistores BC549 y BC558. Qué te parece, elaficionado?


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 19, 2015)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134621
> 
> ...



Lo armé en la protoboard primero, pero el LED se enciende esporádicamente. A veces, tocando un transistor con la punta del tester se activa. No sucede cuando llevás el circuito a corto.
Es más, alimentándolo con la tensión de la fuente, a más o menos 13 Volt, al llevar a corto la que se activa es la protección  de la fuente.
No sé si los transistores que elegí están bien.
Pensando en que a lo mejor no había hecho algo bien decidí armarlo en un pedazo de pcb, pero sucede lo mismo.
Comprobé previamente la funcionalidad y la ubicación de las patas de cada transistor.



En un apunte encontré la descripción de la protección fold-back, además de la fórmula para calcular los valores de las resistencias. Pero hay una magnitud que desconozco: V gamma... no sé qué es...


----------



## jreyes (Sep 19, 2015)

Puedes usar un MOSFET de menor rds_on para reducir la caída de voltaje.



Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 23, 2015)

Este circuito lo conecto a continuación, en la salida de la fuente?


----------



## jreyes (Sep 23, 2015)

R2 va a la salida del regulador, todo lo anterior va antes del regulador de voltaje. Es conveniente que el MOSFET sea de bajo rds_on para reducir las pérdidas. Si puedes, consegue el IRF5305.


Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola gente.
Espero se entienda el esquema, que modifiqué sobre uno que encontré en internet. Resolví utilizar una protección a la salida de la fuente. Un relé a 12 Volt (con alimentación separada del resto del circuito) lleva conectado en el terminal común la salida positiva de la fuente regulada.
La misma tensión que alimenta el relé, alimenta el led indicador de cortocircuito, el cual cambié de posición pues no puede estar conectado a los contactos del relé por tratarse de una fuente variable. El esquema de protección original está pensado para una fuente fija de 12 Volt.
El relé utilizado es uno de cinco terminales y el SCR es un TIC106.
En la línea marcada con celeste se unen las masas de la fuente regulada sin protección y de la alimentación del relé.
Lo probé, y debí ajustar el valor de las resistencias un poco hacia abajo.
De los terminales + y - del capacitor salen las nuevas salidas de la fuente.
Saludos.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Oct 11, 2015)

Aquí subo el archivo corregido, la protección funciona, pero corta a muy poca corriente, con lo cual, si bien protege el transistor de paso, le quita rendimiento a la fuente, porque el consumo permitido es muy poco. Probé cambiando el C106 por un TYN612 pero si bien el rendimiento mejoró, la protección se desactiva.
¿Alguna ayuda sobre cómo puedo aumentar la corriente en este circuito?
Se agradecerán todas las contribuciones....


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 11, 2015)

lo unico que no veo es el positivo que acciona la bobina del rele.....


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Oct 11, 2015)

[SOLUCIONADO]



tinchusbest dijo:


> lo unico que no veo es el positivo que acciona la bobina del rele.....



Hola tinchusbest. Positivo entra por 8 (ocho). La entrada del negativo es por el pulsador.
El circuito funciona muy bien, lo he montado dos veces. Por otra parte solucioné la cuestión anterior, la del consumo, intercalando un potenciómetro entre ánodo y compuerta del SCR. Aumentando la resistencia logro poder alimentar cosas con un consumo de corriente de 3 Amperes y más, y la protección funciona perfectamente en caso de cortocircuitar los cables, protegiendo al transistor de paso, en este caso, un TIP3055.
Gracias a todos por los aportes, hayan funcionado o no, y sirva esto de experiencia para quienes quieran andar el mismo camino.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 20, 2015)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> [SOLUCIONADO]
> Hola tinchusbest. Positivo entra por 8 (ocho). La entrada del negativo es por el pulsador.
> El circuito funciona muy bien, lo he montado dos veces. Por otra parte solucioné la cuestión anterior, la del consumo, intercalando un potenciómetro entre ánodo y compuerta del SCR. Aumentando la resistencia logro poder alimentar cosas con un consumo de corriente de 3 Amperes y más, y la protección funciona perfectamente en caso de cortocircuitar los cables, protegiendo al transistor de paso, en este caso, un TIP3055.
> Gracias a todos por los aportes, hayan funcionado o no, y sirva esto de experiencia para quienes quieran andar el mismo camino.



Podes subir el CIRCUITO terminado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2015)

Hola a todos otra salida es agregar en paralelo con lo resistor de 0,18 Ohmios (R Shunt) mas resistores de bajo valor Ohmico (algunos ohmios) experimentalmente , asi bajando su valor resistivo equivalente y por consequencia aumentando lo valor de la curriente de actuación del protección .
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Nov 26, 2015)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Podes subir el CIRCUITO terminado


 ¿Con qué objeto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2015)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> ¿Con qué objeto?



Curiosidad.
Estudio de posibles mejoras.
Análisis del funcionamiento.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 18, 2016)

Yo podría sentarme a dibujarlo y subirlo, es solo un rato. Lo que sucede es que este usuario me parece que lo pone para molestarme solamente. Si se fijan, en el post anterior subo el circuito de protección redibujado y él agrega que "lo único que no ve es el positivo del relé". Sobre la protección en sí no agrega nada. No obstante lo cual yo señalo que la protección *se activa*. Me parece que es el típico usuario moscón que suele entretenerse en los detalles y no en ir al fondo de las cosas, desvirtuando el contenido del post.
En fin, lo subiré porque estimo, según su respuesta, que a Fogonazo le parece útil.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 30, 2016)

Subo aquí el circuito completo de la fuente con su protección.


----------



## opamp (Ene 30, 2016)

No es por molestarte, ni soy un típico usuario moscón, pero me parece que la "salida protegida(-)" la deberías tomar del cátodo del SCR, donde indicas la tierra,.......................SEúO.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 30, 2016)

Al contrario, estimado amigo opamp... no me molestan los aportes, sí me irrita que no se conteste lo que pregunto. Así que bienvenido el aporte. Dejamelo ver en el circuito armado. Y gracias por estos y otros aportes que has brindado.
Acabo de revisarlo y en el circuito armado la salida se encuentra tomada desde ese punto que indico pero seguiré tu consejo y corregiré y subiré el esquema. Podrías indicarme la diferencia, no para cuestionar tu conocimiento sino para aprender? Será porque así la salida se encuentra antes de la resistencia?


----------



## opamp (Ene 30, 2016)

Según tu último diagrama , la corriente de carga circularía por el cable colocado en la parte inferior y no por la resistencia shunt, sensora de corriente, de 0.18 Ohm.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2016)

Hola a todos , para lo diagrama esquemactico(post #38) quedarse correcto y listo  basta interligar lo pino 8 hasta lo pino 12 del relé y lo barramento negativo de la fuente debe sener conectado a lo catodo del SCR y no directamente a lo borne de salida , asi de modo lo resistor "shunt" (0,18R) quedarse en serie con la salida y puder funcionar como debe.
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## opamp (Ene 30, 2016)

Hola Daniel, a lo mejor debería obtener  un voltaje de 12V ( con un zener o 7812 ) desde la entrada, ya que la salida es de voltaje variable ..................................SEúO


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Daniel, a lo mejor debería obtener  un voltaje de 12V ( con un zener o 7812 ) desde la entrada, ya que la salida es de voltaje variable ..................................SEúO


Esa protección es para casos de sobrecurriente o cortos circuitos , asi no hay lo riesgo de dañar  lo circuito de regulación  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Aclaro que si bien no está indicado (debería?) el relé, en el caso de la fuente que está funcionando, tiene una alimentación independiente del transformador de la fuente consistente en un pequeño transformador de 12 Volt 250 mA cuya tensión luego de rectificada se hace pasar a través de un 7812.

Daniel Lopes, opamp, gracias por sus aportes, corregiremos entonces lo indicado por ustedes y resubiremos el esquema. Abrazo desde Argentina


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2016)

Hola caro Don Alvaro Canedo ,olvide que esa fuente es ayustable , asi desafortunadamente  NO funciona mi sugerencia de puntear los terminales 8 y 12 del relé   , ahora  punteando lo terminal 8 del relé con lo positivo de la puente rectificadora (pino3) o lo colector del transistor 2N3055 con auxilio de un regulador 7812  es possible quitar la fuente auxiliar de 12 V X 250mA  
Otra sugerencia es puntear los pinos 12 y 5 , 14 y 3 , asi garantizamos mas aun una baja resistencia de los  contactos del relé que estan en serie con la salida , asi esa curriente de salida es dibidida entre los dos contactos del relé y gañamos mas confiabilidad dese modo.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Gracias, estimado Daniel! Lo pondré en práctica para ahorrar el transformador.
Abrazo


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

Ahora si, subo el archivo con la corrección aplicada.
Lo que no me suena lógico es lo que sugiere el amigo opamp, tomar la salida protegida (-) *antes* de la resistencia... si fuera así, prácticamente coincidiría con la entrada (-). A no ser que la tome entre el cátodo del SCR y el pulsador... pero me parece que es lo mismo.
Si alguien que sabe hilar muy fino me puede explicar la diferencia, agradecidísimo. De todo se aprende.
Cordiales saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2016)

Lo que te sugieren es para incluir la resistencia shunt en el lazo de realimentación de tensión y compensar la caída de tensión sobre esta.
Si bien la resistencia es de valor pequeño agrega una variación de tensión según la carga aplicada que se traduce en falta de estabilidad en la fuente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que te sugieren es para incluir la resistencia shunt en el lazo de realimentación de tensión y compensar la caída de tensión sobre esta.
> Si bien la resistencia es de valor pequeño agrega una variación de tensión según la carga aplicada que se traduce en falta de estabilidad en la fuente.



Hola a todos , estimado Don Fogonazo en realidad la sugerencia es como conectar correctamente lo circuito de protección para sobrecurrientes o corto circuito de modo lo resistor shunt quedarse en serie con la salida de la fuente y asi puder a contento. 
 Ahora los conponentes responsables por lo lazo de realimentación (y regulación) estan conectados antes de lo circuito de protección (relé , SCR , resistor shunt) , asi ese NO puede conpensar las pierdas de lo resistor shunt nin de los contactos del relé de protección que seguramente prejudican un poco la regulación desa fuente.
Una salida para ese pequeño incoveniente serias armar lo circuito de protección antes do circuito de regulación , o mejor entre lo capacitor de filtragen "C1" y todo lo restante de la fuente  
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , estimado Don Fogonazo en realidad la sugerencia es como conectar correctamente lo circuito de protección para sobrecurrientes o corto circuito de modo lo resistor shunt quedarse en serie con la salida de la fuente y asi puder a contento.
> Ahora los conponentes responsables por lo lazo de realimentación (y regulación) estan conectados antes de lo circuito de protección (relé , SCR , resistor shunt) , asi ese NO puede conpensar las pierdas de lo resistor shunt nin de los contactos del relé de protección que seguramente prejudican un poco la regulación desa fuente.
> Una salida para ese pequeño incoveniente serias armar lo circuito de protección antes do circuito de regulación , o mejor entre lo capacitor de filtragen "C1" y todo lo restante de la fuente
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
> ...



 Y eso es lo que estoy escribiendo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y eso es lo que estoy escribiendo


OK ,  descurpe me equivoque pensando que esplicavas lo porque de conectar la salida negativa del regulador antes del resistor shunt (catodo del SCR) y no directamente a lo borne de salida   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 1, 2016)

Fogonazo, Daniel Lopes, gracias por las detalladas explicaciones. Ahora voy entendiendo un poco más de este tema que me interesa mucho.
Daniel: cómo harías gráficamente para colocar la protección ANTES del circuito de regulación? Me gustaría que me enseñaras. Gracias desde ya.
Sería algo así?
Disculpen si es una bestialidad lo que hice...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Fogonazo, Daniel Lopes, gracias por las detalladas explicaciones. Ahora voy entendiendo un poco más de este tema que me interesa mucho.
> Daniel: cómo harías gráficamente para colocar la protección ANTES del circuito de regulación? Me gustaría que me enseñaras. Gracias desde ya.
> Sería algo así?
> Disculpen si es una bestialidad lo que hice...



Ver el archivo adjunto 139580​
El switch de reset debe ir entre cátodo y ánodo del SCR, donde está no cumple con ninguna función.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Fogonazo, Daniel Lopes, gracias por las detalladas explicaciones. Ahora voy entendiendo un poco más de este tema que me interesa mucho.
> Daniel: cómo harías gráficamente para colocar la protección ANTES del circuito de regulación? Me gustaría que me enseñaras. Gracias desde ya.
> Sería algo así?
> Disculpen si es una bestialidad lo que hice...


Bueno caro Don Alvaro Canelo , mantenga lo relé como antes , lo terminal 5 y 12 del relé es conectado a lo polo positivo del capacitor "C1" , lo terminal 3 y 14  del relé es conectado a lo colector del transistor 2N3055 , la switch de reset es conectada en  paralelo con lo SCR tal como antes , lo katodo del SCR es conectado a lo polo negativo de capacitor "C1" y despues del resistor shunt (0,18R) es conectado a lo barramento negativo del circuito regulador regulador .
Con auxilio de un regulador 7812 conectado a lo capacitor "C1"  ustedes puede alimentar la bobina del relé (terminal 8) sin la nesecidad de una fuente auxiliar .
!Suerte y bueno desahollo !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 2, 2016)

Corregí la posición del pulsador, pero antes de conectar el relé, pregunto, este esquema es viable como protección? No basta con utilizar un tiristor?
(Haré otro esquema incluyendo el relé)
Gracias como siempre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2016)

Tal como está conectado el SCR "Disparará" la tensión de salida hasta el máximo de la fuente ante una sobrecarga.


*Edit:*
Esta sería una idea.

​

Simulación con Multisim 14


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Corregí la posición del pulsador, pero antes de conectar el relé, pregunto, este esquema es viable como protección? No basta con utilizar un tiristor?
> (Haré otro esquema incluyendo el relé)
> Gracias como siempre.


Hola a todos , caro Don Alvaro Canelo con auxilio del relé la protección  es sin dudas mas  efectiva una ves que realmente desconectamos lo +B (barramento positivo) de la   fuente del circuito  regulador   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 2, 2016)

A ver si entendí bien, Fogonazo. El efecto entonces es contrario a lo que queremos obtener? O cuando suba la tensión bajará la corriente? Según entiendo, al momento de un cortocircuito es la corriente la que sube al máximo y la tensión tiende a bajar.
Gracias por ilustrar la idea con el esquema... en este esquema que ponés, el BC337 conectado al BD137 es quien comienza a conducir desviando corriente de la base en caso de cortocircuito... ahora bien, me parece interesante cómo operan esos sistemas. He visto varias protecciones, con dos transistores por ejemplo.

Me pregunto: el error de disposición del SCR está en la posición de los tres terminales? O de su lugar en el circuito? La compuerta debería estar a masa? Gracias

Daniel... de acuerdo. Trataré de ir viendo cómo implementarlo. Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> A ver si entendí bien, Fogonazo. El efecto entonces es contrario a lo que queremos obtener? O cuando suba la tensión bajará la corriente? Según entiendo, al momento de un cortocircuito es la corriente la que sube al máximo y la tensión tiende a bajar.
> Gracias por ilustrar la idea con el esquema... en este esquema que ponés, el BC337 conectado al BD137 es quien comienza a conducir desviando corriente de la base en caso de cortocircuito... ahora bien, me parece interesante cómo operan esos sistemas. He visto varias protecciones, con dos transistores por ejemplo.
> 
> Me pregunto: el error de disposición del SCR está en la posición de los tres terminales? O de su lugar en el circuito? La compuerta debería estar a masa? Gracias
> ...



El error esta en la tensión que deriva a tierra cuando aparece un sobre-consumo y se activa el SCR.
Al poner a tierra ese punto la tensión de salida se "Dispara" hacia el máximo.


*Edit:*
En el esquema que publique podrías reemplazar el transistor por un SCR y lograr la "Retención" de la activación por sobre-consumo


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 2, 2016)

Mil gracias Fogonazo! Intentaré desplazarlo y subiré el esquema.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 3, 2016)

Estimado Fogonazo: esa disposición del transistor de protección es posible portarla a otro circuito? Tengo una fuente que me ayudó a hacer amablemente otro forista y me gustaría dotarla de una protección similar. Pero no quiero aludir aquí a otro post para no ser reiterativo. Debería publicar la pregunta en el post de la otra fuente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Estimado Fogonazo: esa disposición del transistor de protección es posible portarla a otro circuito? Tengo una fuente que me ayudó a hacer amablemente otro forista y me gustaría dotarla de una protección similar. Pero no quiero aludir aquí a otro post para no ser reiterativo. Debería publicar la pregunta en el post de la otra fuente?



Sería conveniente no mezclar temas.

Sip, es bastante universal, solo habrá que observar bien la conexión sobre donde acciona.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Bien. Ahora, siempre, *siempre*, según veo en este y en otros esquemas, ese transistor está ligado a un zener que le proporciona una tensión de referencia.
La resistencia entre emisor y base para qué es? Primero pensé que era para realimentación... pero en ese caso va entre la base y el colector, según creo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Bien. Ahora, siempre, *siempre*, según veo en este y en otros esquemas, ese transistor está ligado a un zener que le proporciona una tensión de referencia.
> La resistencia entre emisor y base para qué es? Primero pensé que era para realimentación... pero en ese caso va entre la base y el colector, según creo.



¿ Te refieres a este esquema ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 134027​
Sin esa resistencia el transistor BC327 no conduce.

Pero si miramos todo el panorama:
El transistor, las 2 resistencias (1kΩ y 1.2kΩ) y el zener forman una fuente de corriente constante que polariza a los 2 diodos en serie.
Con esto se mejora la estabilidad de la tensión sobre las junturas de los diodos, que es la referencia de tensión de la fuente.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

No, aunque gracias por la información. Me refería a tu esquema de protección, el que trazaste utilizando el BC337. Todos los circuitos de protección que estoy observando tienen en común un transistor que está "colgado" por así decirlo cerca de un diodo zener.
Y en cuanto al par de diodos, pensé que estaban para restar 1,4 Volt a la tensión en ese punto del circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> No, aunque gracias por la información. Me refería a tu esquema de protección, el que trazaste utilizando el BC337. Todos los circuitos de protección que estoy observando tienen en común un transistor que está "colgado" por así decirlo cerca de un diodo zener.
> Y en cuanto al par de diodos, pensé que estaban para restar 1,4 Volt a la tensión en ese punto del circuito.



Si publicaras el link a la imagen/circuito del que estas escribiendo se evitarían confusiones.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Perdón. Aquí está: mensaje #57
Ver el archivo adjunto 139590


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Perdón. Aquí está: mensaje #57
> Ver el archivo adjunto 139590



Es el caso que comente antes sobre fuente de corriente constante y *no* tiene nada que ver con la protección.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

El BC327 sí, el *BC337* lo añadiste vos y forma parte de la protección. Esto es, no estaba en el circuito original.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2016)

Tu pregunta original:


Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> . . .  Todos los circuitos de protección que estoy observando tienen en común un transistor que está "colgado" por así decirlo cerca de un diodo zener. . .





Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> El BC327 sí, el *BC337* lo añadiste vos y forma parte de la protección. Esto es, no estaba en el circuito original.


Ese transistor detecta y activa la protección.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Es el caso que comente antes sobre fuente de corriente constante y *no* tiene nada que ver con la protección.



No hay ningún zener involucrado en la protección.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Está bien, me pareció porque ese transistor que detecta y activa la protección está conectado por su base a una resistencia en serie con un zener. Pensé que tenía algo que ver el zener en eso. Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2016)

Hola.

El circuito protector siempre busca poner la base del transistor de salida a 0V (o al corte al transistor), cuando hay un corto circuito.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 9, 2016)

Y eso lo podría hacer... por ejemplo, usando un transistor NPN, colector a la base del transistor de control y el emisor a masa? de modo tal que la corriente excedente sea derivada a masa? O no estoy entendiendo del todo?
Es decir: cómo se entera el BC337 de que tiene que comenzar a conducir para drenar corriente de la base del transistor de potencia en este esquema que Fogonazo gentilmente me cedió?
Ver el archivo adjunto 139590
y además no me quedo claro algo que preguntaba en otro post anterior... el transistor de protección en un circuito comienza a conducir cuando hay una caída de tensión entre extremos de una resistencia. Lo que preguntaba es si la caída de tensión que hace conducir al transistor quiere decir que en ese punto la tensión base-emisor cae de golpe 0.7 Volt (por ejemplo, de 4.1 a 3.4 Volt) o bien que en ese punto entre base y emisor hay sólo 0.7 Volt.
Gracias por "desasnarme".


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2016)

Hola.

Cuando la corriente llega al máximo programado, el resistor de base-emisor tiene una caída de voltaje de 0.6V ó 0.7V, esto hace conducir al transistor de protección.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

